# Ok starting my make sence



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok after along hard think and no foods that seem to trigger my ibs off, and after a chat with my mum (and hopefully a word with the doctor tomorrow) i do belive my period triggers off my IBS... ok so does this mean im guna have to perminantly be on the pill? it totally makes sence as to why for 2 weeks and a few days of the month i can go about a normal life and as soon there is a wiff of hormone change my intestines and what ever i eat seems to make my body go nuts! my period actually started today, my stomach is less bubbly although i still feel very nauseous and weak my stomach to a degree seems to have settled down! am i the one lady freak show? please say no LOL


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I posted a bit about that here http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...mp;#entry763404It is very normal for your period to effect your IBS since it effects the GI tracts of pretty much all women to some degree.


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

yeh read it earlier when i woke up







your very helpful, and im a little more settled in my mind now as to what options im guna have to go through with the doctors tomorrow! so as of 12 lunchtime today ive swapped ibs cramps for period cramps GAH!!!!! but i feel slightly more at ease with these! the ibs cramps are so painful its unreal! i still have bad gas too and the need to go to the loo, but i had that long before i was told i have ibs .. Thank-ypu for all your help Kathleen you made me smile alittle bit more, now just to get me sorted tomorrow!


----------

